# Hard, yellow and heavy mystery wood?



## FWBGBS (Nov 6, 2015)

I got these lengths in one of those Woodcraft mixed batch boxes a few years ago.
The grain resembles a palm or bamboo; which my galaxy fails to disclose.

I'm making a ring for my niece's 8th B-day and would like to include the species ID if possible.
I added Bloodwood in one of the shots for comparison.


http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%201_zps9t0b45bl.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%202_zpstu1plrdh.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%205_zpsodiyuzmf.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%206_zps70xxcgiz.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%203_zpsjrieqvzj.jpg

http://i357.Rule #2/albums/oo17/fwbgbs2/WoodBarter/Yellowheart%204_zps7bxslfz1.jpg


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tigre caspi or marble wood is what the yellow colored one is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep, marblewood, near as I can make out. Compare the end grain to the pics on my site. That should tell the tale and can definitely distinguish between tiger caspi (which this could be but probably isn't) and marblewood (which it almost certainly is based on what I can see of the end grain).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have marblewood. Yours is most likely dry, but when it's fresh it stinks when I had it on the lathe....

Here's a pen from it...crosscut grain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you much fellas, then Marblewood is how I'll tag it.

Yes Marc, the wood is dry with zero odor reading 9% MC. 
Also, you did a super sano job on the groovy pen you've got there.
(Please excuse the vernacular. I just finished watching a three hour block of the Partridge Family)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I have marblewood. Yours is most likely dry, but when it's fresh it stinks when I had it on the lathe....
> 
> Here's a pen from it...crosscut grain.


Interesting. Your pen is one of those times when marblewood looks a lot like some pieces of zebrawood. I'm sure the plank that it came from didn't look like zebrawood but when you get down this small, it can sometimes be hard to tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 9, 2015)

It's rare I take photos of my completed doodads (I'm far from humble. I just don't give a rip).
But, my sister is another story.
Here's the Marblewood ring sandwiching two silver veneers around some Bloodwood.

Wanting to surprise my niece and her parental units I didn't bother getting her exact ring size.
Instead, I found several jewelry sites that charted average female ring sizes.
Approx. 4 1/2 was the average for an 8 yr old girl. I made the ring just under 5.
The Schmidt genotype runs strong with this young Padawan as the ring barely fit on either hand.
My sister is a fit muscular 5'10" and her husband is 6'3". 
Hindsight proves I should have taken this evidence more seriously.
I'll do the re-sizing after the holidays.

http://i207.Rule #2/albums/bb90/fwbgbs/Wood%20Barter/ring_zpsq8cwzfol.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow. Really nice.


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 10, 2015)

Zebra wood??????


----------



## phinds (Dec 16, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Zebra wood.


Are you suggesting that the mystery wood in this thread is zebrawood? If so, then I have to tell you it most emphatically is not. As I already said, it's either marblewood or tiger caspi.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 16, 2015)

phinds said:


> Are you suggesting that the mystery wood in this thread is zebrawood? If so, then I have to tell you it most emphatically is not. As I already said, it's either marblewood or tiger caspi.


Who am I to argue with an expert. Excuse me, I didn't mean to get get your dander up or challenge you in any way. Seem you are a mite touch there.


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Who am I to argue with an expert. Excuse me, I didn't mean to get get your dander up or challenge you in any way. Seem you are a mite touch there.


Sorry, I guess I came on a bit strong there. It's just that I thought posts 2 and 6 would have put the idea of zebrawood to rest.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 17, 2015)

phinds said:


> Sorry, I guess I came on a bit strong there. It's just that I thought posts 2 and 6 would have put the idea of zebrawood to rest.


You did but it is partly my fault for not reading all the post. I do have some zebra wood that does look a lot like that but I should have put a question mark instead of a period after the statement, which I meant to do.


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> You did but it is partly my fault for not reading all the post. I do have some zebra wood that does look a lot like that but I should have put a question mark instead of a period after the statement, which I meant to do.


I suspect that if you look at your zebrawood you won't find anything that looks very close at all to the "feathering" that is caused in marblewood by the significantly different anatomical structure of marblewood vs zebrawood, as exemplified by this part of one of the pics above. Zebrawood, outside of the dark streaks, tends to be far more regular in color. That's totally in addition to the fact that the end grain of this mystery wood doesn't look at all like zebrawood , which is actually how I spotted right away that it could not be zebrawood.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 17, 2015)

phinds said:


> I suspect that if you look at your zebrawood you won't find anything that looks very close at all to the "feathering" that is caused in marblewood by the significantly different anatomical structure of marblewood vs zebrawood, as exemplified by this part of one of the pics above. Zebrawood, outside of the dark streaks, tends to be far more regular in color. That's totally in addition to the fact that the end grain of this mystery wood doesn't look at all like zebrawood , which is actually how I spotted right away that it could not be zebrawood.
> 
> View attachment 93116


I see, Thanks for the info. I can see the difference in the surface grain of the board and that of the zebra wood I have.


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I see, Thanks for the info. I can see the difference in the surface grain of the board and that of the zebra wood I have.


If you're interested in seeing some pretty simple ways to distinguish among similar woods, check out the anatomy "sticky" articles at the top of this forum. The intro article will lead you to the other two.


----------

